# FS: tanks, equipment, driftwood



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Leaving hobby, I have the following equipment, tanks, and driftwood pieces for sale. Tanks and equipment will be posted but most will not be for sale untill live stock is gone

*
Tanks*

108 gallon tank with iron stand, light, and glass for top (72" X18" X19") $300.00 SOLD
20 gallon tank with coralife light strip $40.00

*Equipment:*

FX5's X1 in great condition, with good media in filter $300.00 SOLD
Heater Ebo- jager 250 watt - $25.00
Heater Elite 100 watt - $10.00
Heater Theo Hydor 400 watt - $40.00 SOLD
Heater Ebo- jager 300 watt - $30.00 ea SOLD
Heater Fluval 300 watt - $30.00
Heater Fluval Digital - 300 watt - $50.00 SOLD

*SIZE (INCHES) TO BE POSTED SOON*
*
Driftwood *
*
SMALLER PIECES* - Close up pics available, pm if interested









1 - 3 pieces, still floating. Root like pieces of wood. $5 ea
2 - Smooth, can be separated into smaller, skinny pieces. $25
3 - My favorite piece, shaped like a little tree stump. $10.00
4 - Smooth. $15
5 - Cool intricate piece, hold in one side. $30.00
6 - My original piece of driftwood, great to be placed on 3 rocks. $30.00
7 - Flat. $15
8 - Good for a small tank, no intricate pieces. $5.00
9 - Store bought. $25.00
10 - Store Bought. $35.00
11 - Intricate, cool piece. $20.00

*Larger Pieces

*


























15 - Archway like piece. $40.00
16 - Second biggest piece. $60.00 ON HOLD
17 - Double archway. $40.00

*
Substrate/rocks:*

Slate Pieces (tanks with 18" width) 4 pieces - $15.00 pm if interested
Gravel lots of it, $5 per bucket of any size you can carry / FREE (with purchase)
River rocks FREE (with purchase)
Red 2 hole rock(X3) - $5 ea

Thanks folks 

Alex


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

PM sent about drwift wood


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pics of 160 gallon please


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

There is the tank in its prime johnny


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

Where did you get those stumps ? do you know what they are ?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

not sure on the type of wood. They have been in with my discus and other fish for months and have been totally fine. I originally got them from a friend


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump for a sawweeeet tank wish I had $ for some wood but alas I do not


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

pmed u, might come take a look this weekend


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump ttt


----------



## mrderekf (Nov 6, 2010)

will PM you


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

up up and away


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

when r u gonna sell the fish bro. i want to pick up the tank. lol


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pm'd bout driftwood #12!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent about #16 driftwood


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

You've got _eheim_ twice. Filters? If so, which models/how much? I'd be interested.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump.............


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything cleaned up, come take my stuff away!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Everything cleaned up, come take my stuff away!


What do u want me to take Alex?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> What do u want me to take Alex?


haha yuo can have it all claudia just for you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> haha yuo can have it all claudia just for you


Seriously? i do need wood, I am doing a 72g planted tank with the help of Stu (CRSfan)


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i can give you cheap prices on stuff i want out the door asap, that goes for any one. Most of the driftwood ill sit on

Alex


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

any driftwood and rock left?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry, been busy. Bump me to the top!


----------

